# CUB snow thrower



## BREW461 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey guys! I came across a great deal on a CUB 40 in snowthrower.

I have a new 23hp LTX 1046. I am not positive that the blower will fit, but after looking it over and some quick measurements I think it looks like it will.

Here is a picture:










I aint a skeered to make it work.  What do you all think?

If any thing can you guys help me ID this hog? How old is it? I can get it for a couple 20 dollar bills. Any advice is appreciated.


----------

